

Go Home, Bill - dmoney
http://www.crfh.net/d/20080704.html

======
dmoney
I meant to link here:
[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080627_0051...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080627_005146.html)

